# Gps



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I am looking for a cheap gps for my little jon boat. I just need something that can take me to what coordinates I need to be at. Any body have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

get a Garmin, like a GPSMap76. It will do a fantastic job for you and it can connect to the computer and you can manage your data.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> get a Garmin, like a GPSMap76.




Actually make that a Garmin 76Cx. It's color and the batteries last twice as long in the Cx model.



You will need a mini chip to get detailed mapping on the water.



I'd also suggest that you buy the bracket to mount on the boat. It keeps it safe and you don't have to hold it all the time.



Yes there are other Models out there like the Garmin 60. But the position of the controls are at the bottom of the unit. This is not as easy to hold and manipulate as the controls at the top like the 76 series.



http://www.byownerelectronics.com/store/product.php?productid=19916&cat=1578&page=2



Package Includes:



* GPSMAP 76Cx

* Americas: Americas Recreational

* 128 mb microSD

* USB interface cable

* MapSource Trip & Waypoint Manager CD

* Lanyard

* Owner's Manual

* Quick-Start Guide


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I see a lot of them for sale on Ebay. You might be able to pick a used one up pretty cheap.


----------

